# The rite of spring - 100% Spitfire Audio



## marcodistefano (Jun 11, 2019)

My deepest dream?
Conduct "The rite of spring". 
So I decided to do it with a virtual orchestra.



Entirely done with spitfire audio libraries, supported by FLOW orchestral template.
https://marcodistefano.art/product/flow/

What do you think?
Soon the behind the scene


----------



## ptram (Jun 11, 2019)

Beautiful, very realistic, and a joy to see all the controls you used!

Paolo


----------



## marcodistefano (Jun 12, 2019)

ptram said:


> Beautiful, very realistic, and a joy to see all the controls you used!
> 
> Paolo


Thanks Paolo,
it took a bit one month for encoding and programming 
Will do a behind the scene video soon to show all the details!


----------



## funnybear (Jun 12, 2019)

Very nice!! Looking forward to the behind the scenes video.


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 12, 2019)

Fantastic!


----------



## thereus (Jun 12, 2019)

That’s not an easy thing to conduct. The time signature changes are fiendish.

Great work.


----------



## Iskra (Jun 12, 2019)

Great programming! (and one of the best pieces of all time, of course)


----------



## Michael Stibor (Jun 12, 2019)

Wow, what an undertaking. Good on you for doing it! The only thing I'm not really feeling is that opening high bassoon.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Jun 12, 2019)

Fantastic! I registered just to comment on this as I'm looking to do some score analysis of this work. I'd love to see some behind-the-scenes details. The interplay between the different orchestral sections sounds very good and I love the woodwind programming (Stravinky's forte).

Are you going to tackle the rest of Part I?

Just a question about the opening C in the bassoon. It sounds like there is an overtone that dominates as the note swells (it has a flute-like quality). Is that part of the sample?


----------



## marcodistefano (Jun 13, 2019)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> Fantastic! I registered just to comment on this as I'm looking to do some score analysis of this work. I'd love to see some behind-the-scenes details. The interplay between the different orchestral sections sounds very good and I love the woodwind programming (Stravinky's forte).
> 
> Are you going to tackle the rest of Part I?
> 
> Just a question about the opening C in the bassoon. It sounds like there is an overtone that dominates as the note swells (it has a flute-like quality). Is that part of the sample?



Thanks 
yes this is part of the sample, I have intentionally done very little EQ because I wanted to use and test spitfire audio samples capabilities as it is out-of-the-box and as a result I am pretty happy of the usability of such libraries.

I just had an issue with the trumpets from symphonic series at minute 5h40, and have instead used 4 individual trumpets from the studio brass professional library.

I don't plan to do more than these 6 minutes, also because the rite of spring is still under copyright protection till 2050, so there is little value I could get out of it


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jun 13, 2019)

marcodistefano said:


> I don't plan to do more than these 6 minutes, also because the rite of spring is still under copyright protection till 2050, so there is little value I could get out of it



Dang it Stravinsky, why'd you have to live so long??? 
Joking aside, this is so awesome to see. Very well done.
I did short little excerpts of some orchestral pieces a few years back. Nothing this comprehensive though. Makes me want to do some more though. Nice work.


----------



## marcodistefano (Jun 13, 2019)

Sibelius19 said:


> Dang it Stravinsky, why'd you have to live so long???
> Joking aside, this is so awesome to see. Very well done.
> I did short little excerpts of some orchestral pieces a few years back. Nothing this comprehensive though. Makes me want to do some more though. Nice work.


Thanks!

the experience in itself is very useful, in my case my ending goal as a composer is to write music for orchestra, render it digitally and publish it, so being able to go as much as closer to reality is a key exercise.

I will do more like this, but next time I will choose a composition which is in the public domain


----------



## joed (Jun 13, 2019)

Great work. Very impressive. 
Have you sent this to Spitfire?


----------



## marcodistefano (Jun 13, 2019)

joed said:


> Great work. Very impressive.
> Have you sent this to Spitfire?


Thanks :D
Would be glad to do, any idea how to contact them?


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 13, 2019)

Very impressive. Congratulations !
I'm also impressed at how SA products can deal with such a great range of tones & articulations.
Looking forward to watching behind the scene too.


----------



## marcodistefano (Jun 13, 2019)

LowweeK said:


> Very impressive. Congratulations !
> I'm also impressed at how SA products can deal with such a great range of tones & articulations.
> Looking forward to watching behind the scene too.


Thank you 
I'll try to publish it before my soon starting holidays


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 13, 2019)

This is really good, and I can imagine how much work went into it.

Congratulations, my friend.


----------



## joed (Jun 13, 2019)

marcodistefano said:


> Thanks :D
> Would be glad to do, any idea how to contact them?


My best guess would be to log in, get on their live chat, and ask whoever you get how to submit it to them. 
You did great work on the piece and it's miles ahead of most of their product demos.


----------



## marcodistefano (Jun 13, 2019)

joed said:


> My best guess would be to log in, get on their live chat, and ask whoever you get how to submit it to them.
> You did great work on the piece and it's miles ahead of most of their product demos.


Great idea


----------



## TintoL (Jun 14, 2019)

Wao, that was a joy to watch and listen. Such an amount of work. It sounds great...

If I may, I wanted to ask you a question regarding the woodwind extensive run parts there are in this piece. How did you programmed the flute runs? Did you used legatos or staccatos? I've been working on a piece with extensive woodwind run parts and, I think I am doing something wrong; because I can not get the Spitfire Symphonic woodwind flutes to sound realistic enough in fast runs. The legato sounds kind of muddy in my piece and with the staccatos I found it worked better.

I know the run lines are not supper exposed in this piece, but, Just wandering how you made them.


----------



## marcodistefano (Jun 16, 2019)

Hello,
Thanks for watching!
I am using a mix of both, sometimes the legato sounded better than the staccato, sometimes viceversa. Is true that here they are not really on the top of the composition.


----------



## marcodistefano (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi all,

for your information I just published the behind the scene,
here is the link to the new thread
https://vi-control.net/community/th...-spring-stravinsky-flow-spitfire-audio.83057/

let me know what you think


----------



## TintoL (Jun 17, 2019)

marcodistefano said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for watching!
> I am using a mix of both, sometimes the legato sounded better than the staccato, sometimes viceversa. Is true that here they are not really on the top of the composition.


Thanks so much for your answer Marco. Highly appreciate it. And also thanks so much for the detail walk through. It is of massive help for me.... and for everyone.

I guess, then that the doubts I had with the runs are not unfounded and that there are cases where the legato acutaly wouldn't be the best option.

Thanks again.


----------

